# found some "new" toys



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I was looking through the local ads and came across one for some GT implements. I stopped into look them over and have attached pics. There is a plow, cultivators and a some type of spike scraper. I'm probably not describing them well but I'm just trying to decide if they are worth picking up (the seller wants $40 for all of them). they seem in great condition though they are currently set up for small three point hitch. I don't have a 3pt on my Gravely but could probably fab up something like a sleeve hitch for them if I get them. Is this a good deal?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

here is another pic. sorry for the quality but all I had with me was my camera phone. this one is the spike scraper. you can adjust the angle of the spikes. I thought this might help with smoothing areas prior to reseeding and maybe my gravel drive too.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

another of the spike scraper


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

here is pic of the middle plow. I thought this would be good to cut swales in areas that need more drainage.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Andy,
" spike scraper"

I call that a spike harrow and it makes a great tool for draging over an area to reseed with bermuda!! In fact will use mine for that purpose this coming week!

Worth their weight in gold!!


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Go for it. I don't think they will last for long at that price.


----------



## Dutch-NJ (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *.... the seller wants $40 for all of them. Is this a good deal?.... *


I see some rust and scratches. 

Will the guy sand blast and paint them? Will he deliver them?

Tell the guy they're junk, he's a rip-off, and they won't even fit your tractor. 

Where are they located?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Dutch :furious: :furious: good one!!

Ok I get the message. I'll pick them up this week. The guy did say he had this stuff for sale for about a month and got lots of calls on it but I was the only one to stop by and look.

Just what I need is another project!:dazed:


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*did you ever get them?*

Chrpm...did you ever pick up those implements??


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Don't know how I missed this post the first go-round! I'd a been over there in a minute at that price! Hope you got back to get them!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

yes I picked them up a couple days afterwards. I am in the process of rehabbing my Gravely 817 and as a part of that process will install a sleeve hitch. Then I will alter these to work on it and I am in business. they are in such great condition I don't think they have been used much. The spike harrow is the main piece I wanted but I'm sure I'll find something to do with the others too.

Andy


----------

